# MediaShare: Max Video Rate



## mtherien (Jul 26, 2007)

I received a new error while playing a MediaShare file:

"Sorry, the video rate of xxxx.mpg exceeds the maximum supported by Media Share"

I would understand that the file's video rate may not be supported, but the file was playing for over an hour when the message came up. So does the video rate change throughout the file?

Here is the info on the file:
Type: MPEG transport stream

Duration: 1:24:43
Data Size: 4.22 GB
Bit Rate: 7.13 Mbps

Video Tracks:
224 MPEG-2, 720 x 480, 4:3, 23.975999999999999 fps, 8.00 Mbps

Audio Tracks:
128 AC3 2/0, 48 kHz, 192 kbps
129 AC3 2/0, 48 kHz, 192 kbp


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I have seen this also. Possibly the file has a variable bit rate, but I suspect that the DVR's limit isn't a hard number (sometimes 9-10 Mbps works, sometimes 7-8 Mbps fails for me).


----------



## jerseyreef (Jun 9, 2007)

This just started popping up for me today. Looking through a few threads in CE, this seems to have started with some of the recent CE testing. No mention of a fix or widespread reports, but this was the first time I've seen it on my setup and I've been using MediaShare via WMP11 for a long time (I think since late Spring'08).

I did see one mention of a system reboot appeared to have cleared the issue for one user. I haven't tried that yet, perhaps tomorrow.

Anyone else seeing this error?



> Sorry, the video rate of exceeds the maximum supported by Media Share


Thanks,

JerseyReef - Mike


----------



## mtherien (Jul 26, 2007)

I am still getting this error. It will occur on a file once then not again another time. Maybe this error is a generic error which actually means something else? Like there was an error in decoding and it showed this message.


----------



## PennHORN (Sep 13, 2007)

I am new to playing video on Media Share. I have converted several clips to .mpg and I get the exceed max video rate for an original HD source clip. It is very frustrating. I have a Mac and use EyeConnect. Any solution to being able to use the FF or Rewind function.

My Sony PS3 media share capabilities seem much more robust. Unfortunately, I only have one PS3 and it is not in my living room unlike my HR20s.


----------



## skyboysea (Nov 1, 2002)

The max bit rate the HR20 is able to reliably play video streams is 8000k. That's total, video+audio. About FF, unfortunately there is no way to do it.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

mtherien said:


> I would understand that the file's video rate may not be supported, but the file was playing for over an hour when the message came up. So does the video rate change throughout the file?


DVDs and most other higher-quality video sources use variable-bit-rate encoding, which makes best use of the bandwidth/storage space available. During the encoding process, a max bit rate can be set, but most stats are going to be based on the AVERAGE bitrate. In your case, the average bit rate is fine, but something caused a peak that the HR couldn't handle.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

PennHORN said:


> I am new to playing video on Media Share. I have converted several clips to .mpg and I get the exceed max video rate for an original HD source clip. It is very frustrating. I have a Mac and use EyeConnect. Any solution to being able to use the FF or Rewind function.
> 
> My Sony PS3 media share capabilities seem much more robust. Unfortunately, I only have one PS3 and it is not in my living room unlike my HR20s.


The problem here is Intel and DirecTV's partnership with them. 4 years ago, when they hooked up, Intel was pushing their customized version of DNLA called Viiv. As part of the partnership, DirecTV designed the HR using Viiv standards for things like FF and REW, instead of using the DNLA standards.

But a couple of years ago, Intel gave up on Viiv, so no new computers come with it, and they've even removed the Viiv software from their website. So now the HRs are designed to use a protocol that isn't supported on current hardware (older Viiv boxes work, of course).

Many of us are hoping the DirecTV changes this, but they may still be contractually obligated to Viiv, and even if they do change it, there are bound to be folks who have been using Viiv Media Share for several years who will be furious (even if there are fairly easy ways to switch to DNLA standards).

IMO, it's more likely that DirecTV will leave this generation of equipment like it is, and make any changes on the next gen (the whole-home DVR setup).


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Did your DVR get a software update overnight? Just curious because I don't recall seeing this..... It might be a glitch in the software, try something you know you viewed before that worked....


----------



## mtherien (Jul 26, 2007)

BattleZone said:


> During the encoding process, a max bit rate can be set,


I guess I need to find something that will allow me to set the max bit rate. (any suggestions?)

Currently I encode my files for the HR20 because that is the only DNLA player I have and my server's processor cannot handle transcoding. (Linux Mythbutu 1.x ghz processor) I thought about moving to PlayOn or TVersity, but that means I have to buy Windows for an aging box.


----------

